
In astrophysics milestone, first photo of black hole expected - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-blackhole/in-astrophysics-milestone-first-photo-of-black-hole-expected-idUSKCN1RI093
======
NKosmatos
Original page from Event Horizon Telescope:
[https://eventhorizontelescope.org/blog/media-advisory-
first-...](https://eventhorizontelescope.org/blog/media-advisory-first-
results-event-horizon-telescope-be-presented-april-10th)

